# Finding house to rent in Houston



## pericolo (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi,

Do you have any advice on how to find a house to rent in Houston?

Is there a web page that is popular? or do we need to go through an agent?

Thanks


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

pericolo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you have any advice on how to find a house to rent in Houston?
> 
> ...




Houston Apartments For Rent and other Houston Rentals — Trulia.com
Houston home rentals and homes for rent - HAR.com
Houston TX Apartments, Houses and Condos/Townhomes for Rent - realtor.com®


----------



## bellakem (May 20, 2012)

HAR.com is the best, updated daily.


----------

